# Graphite rods



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

Where does RT1 graphite stand compared to Imx 6, 7, 8, and so on? I can't find any info on rt1. I sorta understand how the imx standards work. Is rt1 less or more stiff than imx6 (lighter or heavier) or something different completely? Is my ocean master 6-12 Imx 6 or is it rt1 like the newer offshore angler Breakwater surf rod. I also played with the prevail, battalion, and bluewater carnage too and they are a composite blend... With the bluewater carnage 2 being an sls3 composite. Is rt1 the composite blend that is used in the prevail or battalion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

I think I might have found my answer but hope to be corrected if wrong. Rt1 is basically imx6 or 24 ton in abu speak. Rt2=imx7=30 ton....and so on. Them penn rods are a mix of graphite and glass. The battalion and prevail being rt1, im6, or 24 ton modules graphite blended with glass. The carnage being sls3 is obviously gotta be a higher modules graphite blended with glass. What the modules it is, idk. I'm trying to undetstand all these different ratings or names from each manufacturer and how they compare to each other. Thanks in advance for any info on this or correction of my ignorance. But i do have to add to this about the penn carnage. Compared to the ocean master breakwater 12' 4-10 it felt heavier. Same length, same ratings.... 130$ price difference. And the ocean master's fuji reel seat is narrower to fit a penn sqaul's rod clamps. Super skinny grip too, felt thinner than the penn.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I guess it's nice to know what all that means but to me I got to physically handle the rod to make a decision


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

They all are inexpensive Chinese made fishing rods..... you are Way Over Thinking It.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2017)

fish bucket said:


> I guess it's nice to know what all that means but to me I got to physically handle the rod to make a decision


I get that. Especially after today. I went in for a mojo but that didnt happen. At 13 feet and 70/30 split I would have transportation troubles and it would end up broken. Then onto the Penn carnage. Biggest rip in the place. I've never casted one but it wasn't even close to the mojo in weight and the price was only about a 60$ difference I think. The CCP's, mojo, and TFO rods were in a class by themselves regarding weight. I'm just trying to learn this terminology so i can distinguish who's ripping who on the price of these rods. Now maybe that Penn carnage is worth 220.....idk. I have a carnage boat rod and like it but I didn't see or feel anything special about the surf version. The ocean master was just as nice for 130 less. So I am now "over thinking it". Rt....imx.....blah blah. Sounds like marketing ploys and I'm the fish getting baited. Just trying to learn it so I can be informed as to what I'm buying.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

If they have CCP rods there, it should be no contest. ?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

For factory rods cant beat a breakaway HDX


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I would agree with fleaflicker, CPS rods are light, cast well, and in a 5 min. conversation with Tommy you will get some of the best hands on info possible. I'm not a salesman, I have nothing involved with CPS rods, I'm just happy how these rods evolved and perform, and I'm sure you would be too. If possible just buy one of the best now and quit wasting time like I did with good but average rods, you won't be sorry. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

There is no defined answer to your question since there is not an industry standard rule to go by. One manufactures tc4 blank will be completely different to anthers manufacture and so on.


----------

